# MacBook Air : programmation ?



## Brashen (25 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour à tous !

Cela fait bien longtemps que je n'ai pas posté sur ce forum, mais je suis certain que l'aide que vous m'avez déjà apportée est toujours d'une grande qualité !

Pour mes études, j'aurais besoin d'acheter un ordinateur portable, et j'ai directement orienté mon choix sur le Macbook Air mi-2013, qui me semble, en terme de longévité de batterie, le plus adapté à la vie estudiantine.

Mais voila, mon orientation d'étude me fait douter de ce choix. Un tiers de mes branches sont des branches orientées en informatique. En effet, je vais devoir faire beaucoup de programmation, et je me demande si la puissance du Macbook Air est suffisante. Pour information, je vais devoir coder dans les langages suivants : HTML, XHTML, XML, CSS, XSL, fonctionnement de Javascript et de PHP (conditions, boucles, interaction avec des bases de données, de la conception d'une base de données) et du SQL.

Pour information, je serai intéressé d'acheter un MacBook Air 2013, 13", avec le processeur de 1.3 Ghz et 8Gb de RAM.

Je me demande donc si acheter cette machine est un bon choix !

Un coup de main serait donc le bienvenu !

Merci beaucoup d'avance !

Brashen


----------



## FJSonin (26 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour Brashen,
J'ai fait le choix d'un macbook air 2012 pour mes études en informatique. Pour ton utilisation, c'est parfait, prend surtout bien les 8Go de RAM (essentiels), le proc, celui de base est suffisant et le SSD, je te conseillerai 256Go minimum car 128Go ça part très/trop vite.

Meme si le processeur fait peur à certains, il faut savoir que le SSD (d'autant plus celui de 2013) te fait gagner énormément de temps sur les autres machines, qui pourraient être en i7 ou autre et avec un disque dur classique. Ainsi, il m'arrive toujours de terminer une installation d'OS sur une machine virtuelle en 2 fois moins de temps que les autres malgré mon petit i5 double coeur...

Non vraiment c'est une bonne machine très aboutie.


----------



## Brashen (27 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour,

FJSonin, merci tout d'abord de ta réponse, elle me conforte dans mon idée d'acheter cet ordinateur !
Par contre, penses tu vraiment que j'aurais besoin d'un ssd de 256 go ? Ne penses tu pas qu'un disque dur externe en USB3 pourrait suffire ? Tout en sachant que cette machine sera essentiellement pour un usage bureautique / programmation, et que le coût pour augmenter à 256 Gb est bien supérieur à celui de pencher pour un disque dur externe ?

Merci d'avance !


----------



## andr3 (27 Septembre 2013)

Mieux vaut prendre un disque SSD de 256 GB d'origine plutôt que de "chipoter" avec un disque externe supplémentaire.

Pourquoi ?

Pour une raison de vitesse d'accès : rien ne vaut un disque branché sur le bus interne de ton Mac.  Et seconde raison, tu vas te reich à te trimballer avec un disque externe.  Fais l'effort de prendre directement un 256 GB, tu ne le regretteras pas.

Prends en un pour tes backups mais laisse le à la maison


----------



## FJSonin (28 Septembre 2013)

Comme te le dit andr3, tu vas devoir te trimballer avec ton disque dur (presque tout le temps) et il deviendra inévitablement ton stockage principale au final.

Par expérience, je peux te dire que tu vas souffrir avec seulement 128Go, je suppose que tu es jeune et donc je pense que tu vas vouloir stocker tout un tas de chose dont tu n'a peut-etre pas encore idée. 

Au début, quand le Mac sera tout neuf, pas de problème, tu auras un peu de marge mais un peu plus tard, quand tu te seras "habitué" à ton ordi, tu vas commencer à jongler entre la mémoire de ton SSD et celle de ton disque externe. Et tu passeras ton temps à faire ça ! Là, tu regretteras de ne pas avoir allongé quelques euros de plus (oui c'est cher je sais).
De ce que je vois tous les jours, les seuls utilisateurs qui se satisfont de petite mémoire, ce sont les papis et mami qui utilisent leur ordi 1 fois dans la semaine pour envoyer un email aux petits enfants... 

Par rapport aux langages que tu vas étudier, pour l'instant, ça va, par contre, si plus tard, tu dois coder sur des environnements Windows ou autres, tu devra installer des softs comme des machines virtuelles par exemple et là tu verras que même avec un disque externe en usb3, 128Go c'est vraiment pas assez.


----------



## thierry37 (30 Septembre 2013)

FJSonin a dit:


> De ce que je vois tous les jours, les seuls utilisateurs qui se satisfont de petite mémoire, ce sont les papis et mami qui utilisent leur ordi 1 fois dans la semaine pour envoyer un email aux petits enfants...



Et aussi un paquet d'utilisateurs qui ont un fixe pour tout faire. 
et le MBA pour l'emporter partout, pour les mails sur le canapé, etc.

J'ai que 30Go de données "utiles" sur mon MBA, les 700Go restant sont sur mon fixe. 
Et je suis pas encore un papy gateux.




FJSonin a dit:


> des softs comme des machines virtuelles par  exemple et là tu verras que même avec un disque externe en usb3, 128Go  c'est vraiment pas assez.


A mon avis, c'est pas du tout conseillé de mettre les MV sur disque externe. ça doit pas être top au niveau performances.
(mais j'ai jamais testé, donc je peux pas confirmer)


----------



## MilesTEG (30 Septembre 2013)

thierry37 a dit:


> Et aussi un paquet d'utilisateurs qui ont un fixe pour tout faire.
> et le MBA pour l'emporter partout, pour les mails sur le canapé, etc.
> 
> J'ai que 30Go de données "utiles" sur mon MBA, les 700Go restant sont sur mon fixe.
> ...


En ce qui me concerne, j'ai opté pour un SSD de 256Go (après mure reflexion), je préfère avoir de la marge maintenant et plus tard que de me retrouver coincé parce que le SSD est plein.

Pour ce qui concerne l'installation d'une MV sur un DD externe, j'ai testé ça ce WE pour faire teste à mon frangin une MV win7 avec ses logiciels propres à son taff. Et il a été bluffé par la rapidité  Cette MV était sur un DD externe USB3. (un my passport 1To). Je n'ai pas constaté de réelles différences avec ma MV win8 qui est sur mon SSD.


Ensuite, entre le SSD 128Go et le 256Go, il y a quand même une différence entre les performances : le 256Go est plus rapide que le 128Go.

Brashen : comptabilise ce que tu auras à placer comme données sur ton MAC (ne compte pas sur le DD externe dans ce décompte) comme la taille des logiciels que tu auras à installer, les musiques si tu les veux avec toi (perso j'ai 40Go de musique, que j'ai mis sur le SSD du MBA), les images/photos...
Il faut compter une grosse 40aine de Go pour une MV windows 8 avec pleins de logiciels installé dedans.


----------



## steon (30 Septembre 2013)

Quid de la mémoire ?

Pour internet (bien qu'avec 6 ou 7 onglets Safari ça prend pas mal de mémoire), messagerie, films et traitement texte le 4Go de base devraient suffir quant est-il de faire tourner une VM Windows 7 ou 8 en même temps de tout le reste ?


----------



## MilesTEG (30 Septembre 2013)

steon a dit:


> Quid de la mémoire ?
> 
> Pour internet (bien qu'avec 6 ou 7 onglets Safari ça prend pas mal de mémoire), messagerie, films et traitement texte le 4Go de base devraient suffir quant est-il de faire tourner une VM Windows 7 ou 8 en même temps de tout le reste ?


Sur les 8Go de mon MBA, j'alloue entre 2 et 3Go pour la VM. Et tout fonctionne très bien.


----------



## steon (30 Septembre 2013)

Mais tu as 4 ou 8 Go de ram ?


----------



## MilesTEG (30 Septembre 2013)

steon a dit:


> Mais tu as 4 ou 8 Go de ram ?


Mon MBA a 8Go de RAM.


----------



## steon (30 Septembre 2013)

Ok, donc la meilleure configuration pour le MBA (11" ou 13") est avec 8 Go de mémoire.

Merci.


----------



## Brashen (1 Octobre 2013)

MilesTEG a dit:


> En ce qui me concerne, j'ai opté pour un SSD de 256Go (après mure reflexion), je préfère avoir de la marge maintenant et plus tard que de me retrouver coincé parce que le SSD est plein.
> 
> Pour ce qui concerne l'installation d'une MV sur un DD externe, j'ai testé ça ce WE pour faire teste à mon frangin une MV win7 avec ses logiciels propres à son taff. Et il a été bluffé par la rapidité  Cette MV était sur un DD externe USB3. (un my passport 1To). Je n'ai pas constaté de réelles différences avec ma MV win8 qui est sur mon SSD.
> 
> ...



Salut à tous,

Je suis en train de réfléchir méchamment à attendre la sortie du nouveau macbook pro. J'ai fais une introspection, puis me suis dis que j'allais peut-être être bridé par le processeur.

Je m'explique. Je suis allé parler à différents professeurs que j'ai, et ils m'ont dit que le macbook air devrait normalement être assez puissant pour ce que nous allons étudier ce semestre. Mais en fait, à plus ou moins long terme, je vais devoir faire de la programmation en python, voire en c++, ce qui me parait "bouffer" plus de puissance. 

Pour ce qui est des 128 gb, j'ai un gros pc chez moi, donc je pense que je pourrais aussi l'utiliser pour classer / ranger mes documents de cours.

Donc je pense attendre encore quelques semaines pour me décider, malgré le fait que je commence à avoir besoin de cet ordinateur


----------



## thierry37 (1 Octobre 2013)

J'aimerai bien qu'un développeur expérimenté passe par là, pour nous en dire plus.

Je suis étonné qu'on ait besoin de puissance processeur pour  faire de la programmation.
ça va jouer sur la compilation ? l'exécution ?

Le C++, Python et autres langages, ça bouffe tant de puissance ?

Je me rappelle qu'on codait en cours d'info, c'était vers 2001, et on n'avait certainement pas les machines actuelles.

Bon, ok... y'a peut être des trucs plus évolués et plus demandeur, en 12 ans. Mais quand même.
ça bouffe autant que de faire du montage vidéo ? ou du gros Photoshop, etc...?


----------



## xaeon (4 Octobre 2013)

Le MBA est largement suffisant pour ce que tu vas faire en cours, la programmation en cours - à moins qu'on te demande vraiment du spécifique - ne devrait jamais mettre à plat ta machine.

Si je comprends bien, tu n'as jamais vraiment étudié ses langages et je doute donc que leur apprentissage mette à mal un MBA.

(dans ma scolarité, la seule chose qui a fait du mal à mon ancien MB 2009 [2.26GHz C2D / 8Go] aura été VisualStudio sous VM pour du développement WinPhone, pour le reste (C, C++, PHP, Java, Ruby, bash, JS&co) il n'a jamais bronché)

Edit :: ah oui et si la question se pose du choix entre MBP et MBA 13" (j'exclus le MBPr), rien que pour la résolution, le MBA sera bien plus agréable, car bon nombre d'IDE prennent aujourd'hui un espace monstre en terme de panneaux (qu'on peut bien entendu cacher à souhait) et je trouve que les pixels gagnés avec le passage en 1440*900 apportent un vrai confort lorsqu'on passe beaucoup de temps sur sa machine, mais ca n'engage que ma vision personnelle de la chose.


----------



## MilesTEG (4 Octobre 2013)

xaeon a dit:


> Le MBA est largement suffisant pour ce que tu vas faire en cours, la programmation en cours - à moins qu'on te demande vraiment du spécifique - ne devrait jamais mettre à plat ta machine.
> 
> Si je comprends bien, tu n'as jamais vraiment étudié ses langages et je doute donc que leur apprentissage mette à mal un MBA.
> 
> ...




Salut,
Quand j'étais étudiant, j'ai fais de la programmation C, C++, et dans mes souvenirs, ce qui demandait un peu de puissance c'était la compilation.
Et au pire, ça prendre quelques secondes de plus, c'est pas la mort je pense. Ce ne devrait pas être une différence de plusieurs minutes.
Pour le codage, et bien, l'interface de programmation ne devrait pas mettre à genoux le MBA, en 13' tu risques juste d'être un peu à l'étroit avec l'écran, mais ça c'est le prix à payer pour la portabilité de la machine 

Je rejoins donc l'avis des deux précédents commentaires


----------



## Brashen (4 Octobre 2013)

Salut à tous,

Merci pour vos avis et conseils !

J'ai commandé mon macbook air hier, et je suis maintenant sûre de ne pas avoir commis une erreur (grâce à vous)  !

Merci encore pour cette aide précieuse que vous m'avez fourni !

Brashen


----------



## marcax38 (6 Octobre 2013)

Salut

et clavier qwerty pour /|\ 123 ... direct

axl


----------



## steep2000 (6 Octobre 2013)

Salut Brashen,
Je voulais te demander stp, quelle est la date de livraison estimé pour ta commande?
J'ai moi aussi commander le 04/10/2013 un MBA 13" i7 8go SSD128go.
et on me donne une date d'estimation au 14-16 octobre!

Je voudrais savoir si ces dates sont respecté ou pas?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Larme (6 Octobre 2013)

De mon expérience de développeur :
J'ai un MBA 11" de 2011 (et donc avec seulement 4Go de RAM).
J'aurais aimé avoir l'option 8Go, indisponible à l'époque.
J'ai choisis le 11", car j'ai voulu jouer à fond la mobilité/légèreté.

Franchement, on ne dév' pas réellement sur un 11" ou un 13". On fait des modifs, mais pas du dév' à fond. Pour ça, rien ne vaut un écran externe. Et il faut dire qu'une fois qu'on a goûté au joie de l'écran externe, dur de s'en passer. Et pour du dév', c'est obligé... J'ai ainsi XCode sur le moniteur externe, et le reste sur l'écran du MBA (Safari, Skype, Adium, et autres fenêtres de doc'/dév, Photoshop).

Je fais du dév' d'application iOS, et je n'ai aucun soucis. Quelques ralentissements parfois, parce que le simulateur/debug avec iDevice prend quelques ressources quand j'ai pleins de trucs ouverts (Skype est gourmand, etc.) et auquel cas je ferme certaines applications. D'où les 8Go qui auraient été sympas. Mais sinon, je le répète, mon MBA 11" me suffit amplement. C'est ma machine principale (personnelle et de travail).

Ne pas oublier un disque dur externe, rien que pour TimeMachine.


----------



## Brashen (6 Octobre 2013)

Salut ,

J'ai une date de livraison estimée entre le 11 et le 15 octobre. (MacBook Air 13",i7, 256gb).


----------



## steep2000 (7 Octobre 2013)

Brashen a dit:


> Salut ,
> 
> J'ai une date de livraison estimée entre le 11 et le 15 octobre. (MacBook Air 13",i7, 256gb).



Ok Mercii !! en espérant qu'il ne tardera pas !!


----------



## Brashen (8 Octobre 2013)

steep2000 a dit:


> Ok Mercii !! en espérant qu'il ne tardera pas !!



Tout à fait !

La j'ai un avis de TNT (j'habite en Suisse, donc je pas d'UPS!) comme quoi la livraison à été prise en charge. Il me disent que l'ordinateur sera livré le 11 octobre 

Quel timing, je l'aurais pour le weekend ! (enfin je l'espère :rateau


----------



## steep2000 (8 Octobre 2013)

Brashen a dit:


> Tout à fait !
> 
> La j'ai un avis de TNT (j'habite en Suisse, donc je pas d'UPS!) comme quoi la livraison à été prise en charge. Il me disent que l'ordinateur sera livré le 11 octobre
> 
> Quel timing, je l'aurais pour le weekend ! (enfin je l'espère :rateau



Quel chance  moi c'est en " préparation d'expédition "  
Donc j'attends...


----------



## steon (14 Octobre 2013)

Concernant l'option i7, pas soucis de bruit des ventilateurs ?
J'ai lu que l'i7 chauffe plus vite que le i5 et donc les ventilateurs se déclenchent plus rapidement. Quel est votre retour d'expérience ? Larme avec Photoshop et toutes autres applications ouvertes sur ton 11" ?


----------



## thierry37 (14 Octobre 2013)

steon a dit:


> Concernant l'option i7, pas soucis de bruit des ventilateurs ?
> J'ai lu que l'i7 chauffe plus vite que le i5 et donc les ventilateurs se déclenchent plus rapidement.



C'est en effet ce qu'on lit sur le net. Maitenant, à voir si on a des retours du même genre, par les utilisateurs MacG avec un i7.


----------

